# The song you would listen to while committing suicide



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;lRKJnZ6O05o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRKJnZ6O05o[/video]

This would be my choice, and I know this is a really odd topic, I just find it curious and interesting to see what others post. This is all hypothetical of course, and I apologize if this is breaking any rules. Sometimes people have really cool songs and it just kind of lets you into their world for a moment.

I spend a lot of time on 4chan where this type of thing isn't considered taboo, Not sure how the user base will react here, Guess I'm kind of rolling the dice here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 31, 2012)

As a part-time chantard, I don't take offense to this, so lets get the ball rolling.

This would be mine:

[yt]-y3h9p_c5-M[/yt]

The suicide itself would have tropical waters and speedboats involved somehow. Explosions are optional.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;yEAdhs9tKv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEAdhs9tKv4[/video]

'I'm getting sick of this universe; it's not gonna get better it's gonna get worse,'


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Yw5jkAHgME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yw5jkAHgME[/video]

Depends on how I kill myself but if I was gonna purposely drown then I'd want this to play.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 31, 2012)

this Bruce Springsteen - I'm on Fire
or this The Blood of Cu Chulainn


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;1tJb8yaDcNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tJb8yaDcNI[/video]

I'd probably be an old geezer with nothing else left but a barrel to my head as I recap my life in my chair. I think this would fit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;0tPb_J-gSFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tPb_J-gSFg[/video]

_"And if you're the one to stop this roller coaster, don't think that I'm an evil thing, just that I was curious."_

It's fucking perfect.

Double points if I set this up so the song starts playing as soon as someone finds my body.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 31, 2012)

This thread reminds me of Soylent green  
[video=youtube;I1t6zQsjzYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1t6zQsjzYE&feature=mr_meh&list=FLRy4wHlNWUJCxc6GLekQMTA&playnext=0[/video]

Cuz I'm going out on a laugh...


----------



## Owlette (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;LtDSGDIA-8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtDSGDIA-8U[/video]

Pretty easy choice for me.

Also, Saliva, I now cannot stop listening to that song.  Awesome pick.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2012)

Owlette said:


> Also, Saliva, I now cannot stop listening to that song.  Awesome pick.



Glad you like it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 31, 2012)

Probably something like this:
[video=youtube;sNdvL3S24nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNdvL3S24nA[/video]


----------



## future4 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bah, it's kind of hard for me to pick out one song, but I guess this would do (for now at least):

[video=youtube;Pkl5tc3CE4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkl5tc3CE4o[/video]


----------



## Ames (Aug 31, 2012)

I've always wondered what song my best friend was listening to when he killed himself.

Thanks for bringing this up, OP.  Wonderful memories.  Fucking rainbows and sunshine.


----------



## Conker (Aug 31, 2012)

"Sick of Life" by Godsmack.


----------



## Dryskale (Aug 31, 2012)

This song would just allow me to relax into it I guess. 
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwuazUXiE1o" target="_blank">[video=youtube;nwuazUXiE1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwuazUXiE1o[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;vujMy_r5NsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vujMy_r5NsY[/video]
Sweet Oblivion feels alright.


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ClQcUyhoxTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/video]
Really? Nobody linked this?
Either that or the following:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gy1q-AI3D0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE1MPLOr9_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4 <-- Classic Suicide song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGUfVjFmgG0


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 1, 2012)

By the time I am dead, I will prefer different songs to be heard.
Until then, I will probably have a playlist of Faith is for the Transient People, Wind God Girl, The Youkai Mountain ~ Mysterious Mountain, The Venerable Ancient Battlefield ~ Suwa Foughten Field, Flight of the Bamboo Cutter ~ Lunatic Princess, Cinderella Cage ~ Kagome Kagome, Emotional Skyscraper ~ Cosmic Mind and Beware the Umbrella Left There Forever.

I don't mind listening to a playlist with a slower death if those are the songs played.
I will wait patiently until all of these are over until I'll give myself the last sentence.
I will prevent myself from commiting suicide for as long as I can listen to the songs.
Dying may be a much happier experience just by laying in a dark corner, and listening to these songs repeating themselves over days until I die of starvation or thirst.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qj1ar0Ma_kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1ar0Ma_kA[/video]

Not that I plan too but, If I was going to comment suicide. It would be in a hail of gunfire and bullets (like suicide by police or something). Might as well have a kickass song about hell why I am in the process of going to hell.

(this might be the darkest thing I have ever said in this forum... Not proud of myself.)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I've always wondered what song my best friend was listening to when he killed himself.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up, OP.  Wonderful memories.  Fucking rainbows and sunshine.



Quit being a dick. How was he supposed to know?


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;WKnVaDwUg5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKnVaDwUg5s[/video]

I found another one, I love this song. It's amazing.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 2, 2012)

This is such a macabre topic; I would never hurt/ kill myself because I have respect for the gift of life. Though I absolutely hate this topic it does give me a reason to post this song... Apparently one of the band members who did this song actually shot himself.

[video=youtube;hb2IyBzXGiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb2IyBzXGiU[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kffacxfA7G4]http://youtu.be/kffacxfA7G4[/video]

I had to XD. Oh a few songs really.


----------

